# Master Clock - S.S. SARNIA



## sarnarea (Aug 20, 2007)

I have managed to acquire Sarnia's Master Clock - a picture of it is in the gallery. Maybe some former crew member recalls it being in place in the Radio Room ?


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Well done. what a grand trophy you have there


----------



## sarnarea (Aug 20, 2007)

Yes, it's a nice piece. I just need Caesarea's, then I will have a matched pair. I wonder if it survived too ?


----------

